#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [風景] 海洋大學難得的晴天…!! =)

## 呀杰

好久沒上來了啦…哈哈…=)…

今天話不多說了…=)

來PO PO看最近的拍攝手法=)

拍攝的地方就是是難得不下雨的冬天海洋大學=)

『下午4點半』





『5點的海提』



希望大家喜歡=)

----------


## Yao Wei

葛格是海大的啊，終於放晴了 OwO/

----------


## 星空小克

> 來PO PO看最近的拍攝手法=)


你去掉EXIF了嗎?

光看照片，推斷不是用廣角鏡不然就是用後製

----------


## 呀杰

> 葛格是海大的啊，終於放晴了 OwO/


啊啊XD…這麼巧XD…我以為海大只有修洛斯跟我而已XD…

有空再出來吃個飯吧XD…!!




> 你去掉EXIF了嗎?
> 
> 光看照片，推斷不是用廣角鏡不然就是用後製


啊…?…沒有呢…手動鏡沒資料是正常的喔=)…這是手動FISHEYE拍的…有拍照的都知道這叫HDR… 7張疊1張…你一定知道的…對不…=)  :Wink:

----------


## 獄狼

> 啊…?…沒有呢…手動鏡沒資料是正常的喔=)…這是手動FISHEYE拍的…有拍照的都知道這叫HDR… 7張疊1張…你一定知道的…對不…=)


難怪在下覺得拍出來的影像很特別

傑大應該是用七張各個不同EV值的照片再疊成一張吧！

成品真的很好看唷！

----------


## 星空小克

> 啊…?…沒有呢…手動鏡沒資料是正常的喔=)…這是手動FISHEYE拍的…有拍照的都知道這叫HDR… 7張疊1張…你一定知道的…對不…=)


原來如此，受教了  :Smile:

----------


## 呀杰

> 原來如此，受教了


沒有沒有…大家交流交流=) 




> 難怪在下覺得拍出來的影像很特別
> 
> 傑大應該是用七張各個不同EV值的照片再疊成一張吧！
> 
> 成品真的很好看唷！


哈哈…這也是很普遍的HDR拍攝手法…如果要拍得比較得別…就要從取景方面著手了喔:3…

是的沒錯…很多時候…HDR的照片用到3張已經可以成為了一張很可觀

的照片了…如果要拍像這一種…就最好5～7張左右…合出來會比教好看=)…

PS:我一點都不大xd…你可以叫我呀杰就好了…=)

----------


## 狗熊

嗯``雖然自身不是海大的學生,但也是在附近的人  :Cool:   :Smile:  
冬天幾乎都是在下雨,很少出太陽的  :onion_01:  ;恩`偶爾自己也會到這邊附近來拍照
 :Cool:  ~

----------


## 呀杰

> 嗯``雖然自身不是海大的學生,但也是在附近的人   
> 冬天幾乎都是在下雨,很少出太陽的  ;恩`偶爾自己也會到這邊附近來拍照
>  ~


哈哈…多多指教…多多指教…！！…～

住附近也是不錯啊…！！…～=)…

有空出來拍拍照…交流一下吧… :3…

現在都夏天了…太陽應該會多很多了…=)…！！  :Wink:

----------


## 狗熊

> 哈哈…多多指教…多多指教…！！…～
> 
> 住附近也是不錯啊…！！…～=)…
> 
> 有空出來拍拍照…交流一下吧… :3…
> 
> 現在都夏天了…太陽應該會多很多了…=)…！！


嗯  :Mr. Green:   :笑:  

住附近是不錯啦`有好有壞;好是夏天很爽  :jcdragon-crazy:  (可以看海景吹海風),但壞就是東北季風很強  :jcdragon-ahh:   :jcdragon-lines:  冷的要人命阿  :onion_53:  

```或許近日會來拍拍照吧,到時候在來交流吧  :Mr. Green:   :拍手:  ~

----------


## 呀杰

> 嗯   
> 
> 住附近是不錯啦`有好有壞;好是夏天很爽  (可以看海景吹海風),但壞就是東北季風很強   冷的要人命阿  
> 
> ```或許近日會來拍拍照吧,到時候在來交流吧   ~


哈哈…很靠北的冬天過去了啦xd…現在有很好的太陽…今天我才上九份拍日落…真的

很讚呢xd…!!!



攝於2012-4-13 =)

----------


## 狗熊

嗯``  :Cool:  
4/24在基隆廟口去拍的,不過拍後又下雨了  :Rolling Eyes:   :Sad:  ~

----------


## 呀杰

唉…好討厭…最近又在一直下雨…！！…～

----------


## 狗熊

> 唉…好討厭…麥客經…！！…～


嗯``的確,這幾天又在下雨  :Sad:  ;等到穩定點之後再出去拍  :Cool:   :Surprised:   :Wink:  ~

----------


## 諾海

好漂亮的海浪風景呢XD~
我也好想去海邊玩玩呢
可惜的是下與天都沒有辦法出去QAQ~
只好待在溫暖的家了

----------


## 狗熊

> 好漂亮的海浪風景呢XD~
> 我也好想去海邊玩玩呢
> 可惜的是下與天都沒有辦法出去QAQ~
> 只好待在溫暖的家了


嗯``的確,明後這幾天天氣好像不錯喔,找個時間去走走好了  :Cool:  ~

----------


## Giselle

哇！！！！這個真的是拍的嗎！！！說是畫的我都更容易相信點。。。。技術太好了！！
不過話說那些建築的顔色好有感覺的說，海洋大學太漂亮了！！
作爲身居內陸的我，羨慕嫉妒恨的說！！！！

----------


## 狗熊

> 哇！！！！這個真的是拍的嗎！！！說是畫的我都更容易相信點。。。。技術太好了！！
> 不過話說那些建築的顔色好有感覺的說，海洋大學太漂亮了！！
> 作爲身居內陸的我，羨慕嫉妒恨的說！！！！


嗯``他這個是真的用拍的  :Twisted Evil:   :Mr. Green:  ,這海洋大學其實是分二邊`
一邊靠山一邊靠海,這個應是靠海的一邊才對  :Wink:  ;天氣好的時候就真蠻漂亮的  :jcdragon-want:  ~

----------


## 螺旋狼

我也在海大這邊耶 OWO/

感覺最近沒這麼常下雨了 剛來海大的時候天天都在下雨 QQ

改天也來試試拍日出好了

不過比較悲劇的是小狼我只有平板跟手機可以拍照

----------


## 狗熊

> 我也在海大這邊耶 OWO/
> 
> 感覺最近沒這麼常下雨了 剛來海大的時候天天都在下雨 QQ
> 
> 改天也來試試拍日出好了


嗯~``這最近的確沒常下雨沒錯,但要是下的話可是那種午後雷鎮雨那種 :penguin_em29: ~

----------


## ebixview

好特別的感覺，特別是第二張有美式漫畫的味道

----------

